# [Flugstornierung] Will Flug nicht antreten (Ryanair)



## bob1989 (18 Mai 2008)

Hallo Community ,

ich habe vor 2 Tagen ein Flug bei Ryanair gebucht, allerdings hab ich mich etwas mit dem Rückflug verrechnet, nunja hab schonmal nach "Flugstornierung ryanair" gegoogled, so wie es aussieht wollen die eigtl einem nichts zurückerstattten. Ich wollte das Geld erstmal zurückbuchen lassen, aber müssten die mir rein theroetisch nicht das Geld erstatten bzw eher gesagt erlassen? Ich will hier keine Rechtsberatung! sondern nur einfach ein paar Tipps wie ich an diese Situation rangehe. Also wie gesagt viel mit Kontakt aufnehmen(teure 0900er nummer) ist nicht, da die standartmäßig alles abweisen und auf sturr stellen. 

Ich sehe das so: Ich nehme hier keinerlei Leistung von denen in Anspruch, wofür sollte ich zahlen? 

MFg bob1989


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: [Flugstornierung] Will Flug nicht antreten (Ryanair)*



> Ich sehe das so: Ich nehme hier keinerlei Leistung von denen in Anspruch, wofür sollte ich zahlen?


Weil du die AGB akzeptiert hast?



			
				Ryanair schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der zu erstattende Betrag weniger beträgt als die jeweilige Verwaltungsgebühr, erfolgt keine Erstattung.



Ryanair.de - FAQS : Kann ich eine Erstattung für einen nicht genutzten Flug beantragen?


----------



## bob1989 (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: [Flugstornierung] Will Flug nicht antreten (Ryanair)*

Das ist leichter gesagt als getan, man muss X Faxe / Briefe nach Dublin schicken, dann kommt meistens die Antwort das nichts erstattet wird. Genau so wenig bringt die 0900er nummer. 

Btw jeder kann in die AGB reinschreiben was er will, ob das auch rechtmäßig ist, ist wieder ne andere Welt!


----------



## Heiko (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: [Flugstornierung] Will Flug nicht antreten (Ryanair)*

Ich bin auch schon mit denen geflogen und ich muß sagen, dass die ihre Rückerstattungspolitik schon recht deutlich gemacht haben. Insofern: wenn Du beim Buchen damit einverstanden warst, dann sehe ich keinen Sinn darin, das jetzt zu ändern.


----------



## KatzenHai (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: [Flugstornierung] Will Flug nicht antreten (Ryanair)*

Woher stammt eigentlich diese Unverbindlichkeitsmär, dass Verträge nach Lust und Laune geschlossen, storniert, geändert - und vor allem - erstattet werden?

Pacta sunt servanda (googlen, wenn Nicht-Lateiner).


Wer einen Vertrag schließt, ist an seine Erklärung zunächst und grundsätzlich gebunden. Und leistet seinen Teil, egal, ob er den Gegenteil akzeptiert oder nicht. Im Restaurant kann man auch nicht vor dem fertigen Essen sitzen und sagen "Ich ess das jetzt nicht, ich zahle es aber auch nicht." ...

Punkt.


----------



## bob1989 (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: [Flugstornierung] Will Flug nicht antreten (Ryanair)*

Wie gesagt ich habe mich mit dem Datum vertan! Dieser Flug kann aus Terminlichen gründen schon gar nicht eingehalten werden. Das Beispiel mit dem Essen ist ja was anderes - dort ist das Essen schon zubereitet, der Flieger startet aber erst in 1,5 Mon! Wenn ich den Termin umbuchen würde, dann würde ich den neuen Flug komplett bezahlen + den Flug den ich nicht antreten kann, dass kann es doch wohl nicht sein oder?


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: [Flugstornierung] Will Flug nicht antreten (Ryanair)*

Ich glaube nicht, daß du dann beide Flüge bezahlst.
Du zahlst den neuen Flug und ggf. Umbuchungsgebühren.

(Solch einen Vertrag kannst du nicht mit Abz***-Abos gleichsetzen!)


----------



## bob1989 (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: [Flugstornierung] Will Flug nicht antreten (Ryanair)*

Das Tue ich ganz gewiss nicht. Aber es ist wirklich so! Ich wollte den Flug ändern, und die neue Rechnung war Neuer Flug + alter!  Ich habe im Normalfall doch bei einem Vertrag immer eine Widerrufsfrist oder nicht?


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: [Flugstornierung] Will Flug nicht antreten (Ryanair)*

Wie viel kostet eine Umbuchung des Flugtermins bzw. der Flugroute?
Ryanair.de - FAQS : Wie viel kostet eine Umbuchung des Flugtermins bzw. der Flugroute?

Flugumbuchungsgebühr:
Ryanair.de - FAQS : Table of Fees (Deutsch)


----------



## KatzenHai (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: [Flugstornierung] Will Flug nicht antreten (Ryanair)*



bob1989 schrieb:


> *Wie gesagt* ich habe mich mit dem Datum vertan!


Das hattest du nicht gesagt.

Wenn du nen zweiten Vertrag abgeschlossen hast, aber eigentlich ne Umbuchung machen wolltest, wäre es entscheidend, ob du was dabei falsch gemacht hast oder die. Und warum.

Auf diese konkrete Einzelfallfrage zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier dann aber keine Antwort gegeben werden (dürfen). 
Suche also konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsberatungsgesetz, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
Auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
:stumm:


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Flugstornierung] Will Flug nicht antreten (Ryanair)*

Wie ist es denn gelaufen mit deiner Umbuchung?

Müsste das nicht so sein, dass die Airlines eigentlich nur das Geld für die reine Beförderung einbehalten dürfen (also z.B. die 99cent mit denen sie Werbung machen)? Die Gebüren für Sicherheit, Flughafen und Steuern von Flughäfen, was ja mehr als 70% des Flugpreises sind, dürften sie doch nicht behalten??? Das wäre doch unrechtmäßig. Es ist ja kein VOrfall für eine Steuerbemessung gegeben, wenn man nicht fliegt. Außerdem hatten die bei unserem Flug eine Travel Insurence einbehalten und wir haben die dann durch die Umbuchung zweimal bezahlt.

Die Umbuchungsgebühren sind auch sehr hoch.

Fazit:Man bekommt nichts zurück (auch wenn der Flug wesentlich billiger ist),muss einen hohen Preis bei der "Service"-Hotline bezahlen und hat noch hohe Umbuchungsgebühren


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Flugstornierung] Will Flug nicht antreten (Ryanair)*

Hallo

Hab ich auch gehört,dass es nicht richtig ist, aber was willste machen?
Wie willst du die Steuern denn einklagen du warst doch damit einverstanden laut AGB.


----------



## drboe (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Flugstornierung] Will Flug nicht antreten (Ryanair)*

Was mag den Gesetzgeber geritten haben in BGB §312b Abs. 3 6 Beförderungsverträge vom Widerspruchsrecht auszunehmen? M. E. gibt es keinen einleuchtenden, sachlichen Grund dies zu tun. M. E. ebensowenig für Versicherungen bzw. der Vermittlung von solchen. Dahinter steckt wohl wieder einmal massiver Lobbyismus. Ziemlich ärgerlich; zumal der Kunde in diesem Fall ja gar nicht zurücktreten sondern die Leistung lediglich zu einem anderen Termin abnehmen will. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## bob1989 (20 Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Flugstornierung] Will Flug nicht antreten (Ryanair)*

Hallo,
ich sage euch was ich gemacht habe.

ich habe das Geld zurückbuchen lassen. 3 Tage später kam eine email von ryanair das der Flug wegen nichtzahlug storniert wurde. Ende. Keine Aufforderung, extra Kosten -  nichts. Ich habe dann ganz normal meinen neuen "richtigen" flug dort gebucht und auch angetreten.


mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: [Flugstornierung] Will Flug nicht antreten (Ryanair)*

Hallo,

ich habe auch einen Fluf über Rynair gebucht und kann Ihn jetzt aber nicht antreten.

Weiss jemand was passiert wenn man Ihn einfach nicht antritt? Zurückerstattet möchte ich nichts, da der Flug nur 25 € gekostet hat!

Bitte im schnelle Antwort.

Danke


----------



## Heiko (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: [Flugstornierung] Will Flug nicht antreten (Ryanair)*

Was dann passiert?

Vermutlich hast Du bezahlt und Dein Platz bleibt leer.


----------



## ImmerÄrger (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: [Flugstornierung] Will Flug nicht antreten (Ryanair)*

Gerade bei den sogenannten Billigfliegern lohnt es sich vor Buchung die AGB genauestens durchzulesen. Auch  tauschen immer wieder Kosten auf, die anfangs nicht ersichtbar waren. Herr O'Leary erhebt ja eine Eincheckgebühr, wenn ich den Vorang nicht online erledige (40 Euro Strafgebühr: Ryanair schafft Einchecken am Schalter ab - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Reise ) 

Und nein, ich will nicht meine Kreditkarte durch die Klotür ziehen, wenns drückt. (Ryanair will Kreditkarten-Geräte an Toilettentüren bauen - News Wirtschaft: Unternehmen - tagesanzeiger.ch)

Und stehen will ich im Flieger auch nicht. 
(Sparmaßnahme: Ryanair erwägt Hocker für Passagiere - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Reise)


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: [Flugstornierung] Will Flug nicht antreten (Ryanair)*



bob1989 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich sage euch was ich gemacht habe.
> 
> ich habe das Geld zurückbuchen lassen. 3 Tage später kam eine email von ryanair das der Flug wegen nichtzahlug storniert wurde. Ende. Keine Aufforderung, extra Kosten -  nichts. Ich habe dann ganz normal meinen neuen "richtigen" flug dort gebucht und auch angetreten.
> ...




Hallo, ist das wahr? Der einzige Lichtblick bisher, wie man aus dieser unverschämten Ryanair-Schlinge rauskommt. Ich habe gestern abend gebucht und bin mit der Gebühren- und Gepäckverordnung, den Flugzeiten, dem Handling sowie einigem anderem bei Ryan-air nicht einverstanden! Werde morgen auch versuchen, auf diese Weise meine Flüge zu stornieren.  Danke für den Tip!


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: [Flugstornierung] Will Flug nicht antreten (Ryanair)*



bob1989 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich sage euch was ich gemacht habe.
> 
> ich habe das Geld zurückbuchen lassen. 3 Tage später kam eine email von ryanair das der Flug wegen nichtzahlug storniert wurde. Ende. Keine Aufforderung, extra Kosten -  nichts. Ich habe dann ganz normal meinen neuen "richtigen" flug dort gebucht und auch angetreten.
> ...



entschuldige bitte, aber kam dann nie mehr eine Rechnung von Ryanair bzgl. der Stornierung?


----------



## Reducal (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: [Flugstornierung] Will Flug nicht antreten (Ryanair)*

Wenn das so funktioniert, mag es so sein. Aber richtig ist es keineswegs. Wer für eine Leistung eine Genehmigung zur Lastschrift erteilt, sich im Nachhinein aber an den geschlossenen Vertrag nicht mehr halten mag, sollte nicht einfach eine Storno über die Rückbuchung der Lastschrift erzeugen können.


----------



## peter999 (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: [Flugstornierung] Will Flug nicht antreten (Ryanair)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo, ist das wahr? Der einzige Lichtblick bisher, wie man aus dieser unverschämten Ryanair-Schlinge rauskommt. Ich habe gestern abend gebucht und bin mit der Gebühren- und Gepäckverordnung, den Flugzeiten, dem Handling sowie einigem anderem bei Ryan-air nicht einverstanden! Werde morgen auch versuchen, auf diese Weise meine Flüge zu stornieren.  Danke für den Tip!



Wie kann man buchen, wenn man mit den Bedingungen nicht einverstanden ist? Auch bei Flugbuchungen gilt doch der allgemeine Grundsatz: lesen - denken  -  buchen.  Dies nur als einen kleinen Tip!


----------



## heipe (16 April 2010)

*AW: [Flugstornierung] Will Flug nicht antreten (Ryanair)*

den flug nicht antreten ist besser, als ihn vorher zu stornieren, du bekommst steuern und gebühren wieder...

lies hier


----------



## markus721 (5 August 2012)

Hat das jetzt funktioniert mit dem Lastschrift zurueckgeben und der Flug wurde dann von Ryanair storniert ? Dann versuche ich das auch...

Mein Vater ist schwer krank geworden und kann daher im Oktober nicht mehr fliegen.


----------



## Hippo (5 August 2012)

Egal was ihr macht, ihr setzt euch damit ins Unrecht.


peter999 schrieb:


> *AW: [Flugstornierung] Will Flug nicht antreten (Ryanair)*
> Wie kann man buchen, wenn man mit den Bedingungen nicht einverstanden ist? Auch bei Flugbuchungen gilt doch der allgemeine Grundsatz: lesen - denken - buchen. Dies nur als einen kleinen Tip!


Gegen Krankheit hilft eine Reiserücktrittsversicherung, wenn man sich die in seiner "Geiz ist geil".Mentalität sparen will hat man im Schadensfall einfach geloost ...
Und die Lastschrift platzen lassen ist nach meiner Meinung die blödeste Idee. Da würde ich Dir als Carrier ganz schön Feuer unterm Hintern machen. Irgendwo gilt nämlich immer noch "Pacta sunt servanda"
Die Rückerstattung der Gebühren und Steuern ist davon allerdings unabhängig


----------



## Reducal (5 August 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Lastschrift platzen lassen ist nach meiner Meinung die blödeste Idee.


Sogar strafbar als "Lastschriftreiterei".


----------



## Léa (7 November 2012)

*Auszug aus den "Beförderungsbedingungen" (in der FAQ gibt's auch einen direkten Link dazu):*

*FLUG- UND NAMENSÄNDERUNG*

Änderungen an Flugdaten, -zeiten und -routen können (bei Sitzplatzverfügbarkeit) bis zu 4 Stunden vor der planmäßigen Abflugzeit online (solang Sie noch nicht eingecheckt sind*)oder (während der Geschäftszeiten) über eine Buchungszentrale vorgenommen werden. Spezielle Online-Tarife können nicht wahrgenommen werden, wenn die Buchungsänderung am Flughafen oder über die Buchungszentrale vorgenommen werden.
Flugänderungsgebühren gelten pro einfachen Flug und pro Person, Preise sind saisonal – Bitte schauen Sie für Details auf unsere Gebührentabelle. Hinzu kommen Kosten in Höhe der Preisdifferenz zwischen dem ursprünglichen Flugpreis und dem niedrigsten verfügbaren Gesamtpreis für die neue Buchung zum Zeitpunkt der Änderung. Beachten Sie, dass bei geringerem Gesamtpreis für den neuen Flug keine Rückerstattung der Differenz erfolgt.
Der Name eines Fluggastes kann online gegen eine Gebühr von 110 GBP/110 EUR oder am Flughafen bzw. über die Buchungszentrale gegen eine Gebühr von 160 GBP/160 EUR geändert werden. Namensänderungen sind bis zu 4 Stunden vor der planmäßigen Abflugzeit online (solang Sie  noch nicht eingecheckt sind*)oder (während der Geschäftszeiten) über eine Buchungszentrale möglich. Namensänderungen müssen sich immer auf die gesamte Flugroute des betreffenden Fluggastes beziehen.
Sollten Sie eine Ӓnderung in Ihrer Buchung wünschen, die nicht alle Passagiere betrifft, kontaktieren Sie bitte umgehend unseren lokalen Reservierungsservice (während der Ӧffnungszeiten). Dies gilt auch wenn Sie einen Inlandsflug in einen internationalen Flug umändern möchten.
In Deutschland können Bezahlungen per ELV nur bis zu 10 Tage vor Abflug akzeptiert werden.
*Passagiere, die bereits online eingecheckt sind, aber dennoch Änderungswünsche bezüglich der Reisedaten, der Flugrouten oder der Passagiernamen haben, müssen eine Reservierungszentrale bis zum Vortag des Abflugdatums kontaktieren (je nach Öffnungszeiten) , um aus den angeforderten Flugbuchungen ausgecheckt zu werden. Hierbei wird eine Auscheck-Gebühr in Höhe von 15€/15£ je Flug/je Passagier erhoben. Nachdem Sie ausgecheckt sind, kann die Buchung überBuchung bearbeitengeändert werden. Namensänderungen sind nicht mehr möglich, wenn einer der Flugsektoren in dieser Buchung bereits geflogen wurde. Dieser Service ist nicht am Flughafen verfügbar


----------



## reiseprofi69 (6 Dezember 2016)

Ryanair Flug stornieren: einfach die abgebuchte Lastschrift von Ryanair wieder zurückbuchenlassen durch eine Rücklastschrift. Nach 2 Tagen kommt die Meldung von Ryanair: Aufgrund der Rücklastschrift wird die Buchung storniert.


----------



## reiseprofi69 (23 Januar 2017)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> *AW: [Flugstornierung] Will Flug nicht antreten (Ryanair)*
> 
> 
> 
> entschuldige bitte, aber kam dann nie mehr eine Rechnung von Ryanair bzgl. der Stornierung?




Ryanair Flug stornieren: einfach die abgebuchte Lastschrift von Ryanair wieder zurückbuchenlassen durch eine Rücklastschrift, der Betrag wird sofort dem Konto gutgeschrieben. Nach 2 Tagen kommt die Meldung von Ryanair: Aufgrund der Rücklastschrift wird die Buchung storniert. ... Auch nach mehr als einem Monat kam nie mehr eine Rechnung o.dgl. von Ryanair. Es funktioniert also, entgegen der Aussagen vieler "Experten" hier.


----------



## Hippo (23 Januar 2017)

Was "funktioniert" und was rechtens ist sind oft genug 2 Paar Stiefel.
Wir werden jedenfalls  keinen angreifbaren Rat geben egal wie oft das schon funktioniert haben mag


----------

